# Co-mingling?



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a 33 gallon tank that currently contains Colombian tetras, Black Skirts, and Albino Corries. My plan for the completed aquarium consisted of 5 Black Skirts, 7 Colombians, 4 Albino Corries, 4 Khuli Loaches, and 2 Bolivian rams. Would these species co-exist well or should I rethink the idea? Currently the Colombians, Black Skirts and Corries are doing excellent together. 

http://aqadvisor.com/AquStockImage....200909300005:,4:200909300114:,2:200909300031: :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Not entirely sure because I've never had rams, but they are a cichlid and are therefore aggressive (even if only mildly so). Everything else in there should get along great though.


----------



## JonJonHobbyist (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah, I figured the others would do fine together but I wasn't sure about the Rams, after a lot of research I think I'll just keep slowly stocking my tank and aquascaping it to make sure there's plenty of separate hiding room for the Loaches and the Rams and get it well settled then I might try adding the Rams last. If all else fails I know my LFS will take them back if they don't integrate well.


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> Not entirely sure because I've never had rams, but they are a cichlid and are therefore aggressive (even if only mildly so). Everything else in there should get along great though.


I agree with this I say forget the rams and keep the rest of the ideas.*w3


----------

